# Trivia 12/26



## luckytrim (Dec 26, 2018)

trivia 12/26
DID YOU KNOW...
It takes 75,000 Crocus flowers to produce one pound of  Saffron.


1. What sea creature kills more humans than any other, year  after year ?
2. Name that Novel !!
Following a nuclear war, servant androids are given as an  incentive to
emigrants from Planet Earth. Some of the robots turn out to be  "renegades"
and are pursued by a bounty hunter named Richard  Deckard.
3. What was the name of the sister of Moses ?
4. What does 'OSS' stand for
( Hint; Government Agency )
5. In the 'Naked Gun' movies, he played the character  'Nordberg'?
  a. - O.J. Simpson
  b. - George Kennedy
  c. - Ricardo Montalbán
  d. - Leslie Nielsen
6. In what TV show did Vicki Laurence play Thelma  Harper?
7. We all can name the first thirteen States to form a  Union...or at least 
we should.... but which of the Fifty was the fourteenth to be  admitted ?
8. Do you recall the full name of the 'Home Alone' Character  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There’s no turtle in Mock turtle Soup.  There are a few  different fish that
can be used in the recipe instead.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Jellyfish
2. Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?
3. Miriam
4. Office of Strategic Services
5.. - a
6. 'Mama's Family'
7. Vermont
8.  Kevin McCAllister

CRAP !!
Mock turtle soup is an English soup that was created in the  mid-18th century
as a cheaper imitation of green turtle soup. It often uses  brains and organ
meats such as calf's head or a calf's foot to duplicate the  texture and
flavor of the original's turtle meat.


----------

